# Experts please Help!! Look Fork Problem!!



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys! Look at what I found out! I have no idea how this thing showed up on my fork. I was removing my wheels to clean my bike and to prepare for the arrival of my new wheelset tomorrow and saw these lines under the look logo of my fork. The bike/fork is 4 months old. The lines are deep enough and have it on both sides of the fork.

Can you tell me what this thing is??? I will bring my bike to my LBS on saturday. Sadly, tomorrow my new fulcrum zero in black and red will arrive and was spoiled by this discovery!!


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Looks like tire rub to me. Have you noticed your wheels flexing under sprinting or hard acceleration?


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Emspilot! Thank you for your reply. I've got some replies too at bikeforums and they gave me the same answer. They also told me that it is a grit which is normal. I am relieved now! 

Cheers 
Jec


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

What width tires were you running?


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

awiner said:


> What width tires were you running?


Michelin Lithion then switched to Pro Race 3 tires. They are both 23s.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Been There , Done that*

It turns out the very thin little rubber threads ( I dont know the propper term ) that stick of my fresh NEW Vredesteins caused the same paint rub on my fork as the wheel spins.
It took me a while to figure it out but the markings are exactly where they hit when I spun the wheel and watched.


----------

